# WANTED: Mauii rental from Feb 2nd-Feb 8th



## bluebee_sky (Jan 16, 2014)

Let me know if you have a rental in Mauii island from Feb 2nd-Feb8th. The arrival date is flexible


----------



## BIGMAC1 (Jan 19, 2014)

*Maui rental*

I have a lockoff  at Maui Marriott Napili Jan 31- Feb 14. I could fit you all in.  It is a nice Island facing unit.  Let's talk. M McFadden


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 19, 2014)

BIGMAC1 said:


> I have a lockoff  at Maui Marriott Napili Jan 31- Feb 14. I could fit you all in.  It is a nice Island facing unit.  Let's talk. M McFadden



Just so you know, the max. rental rate on this forum is $100 per night.


----------

